# Photoshop request



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Can someone change the wheels on this to anthracite?

Many thanks









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The quickest of the quick transformations


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

That would be enough to convince me to leave them as they are :thumb::thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

For me, it's either gloss or matt black or leave them as they are.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

TonyHill said:


> That would be enough to convince me to leave them as they are :thumb::thumb:


 :lol::lol:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks.

I am going to run them as they are till next summer.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

If it was me, I'd leave them as they are...


----------

